# No Glory!



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

This is a pic of the wife and her dog, both on their first wild bird hunt. She broke this dog herself. The lack of "enthusiasm" on her part was probably from the 6 mile walk and finding out she can't shoot the woodcock her dog is pointing.....:lol:









Yea, I know. I still gotta get that gun fitted to her!


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Daveldman said:


> View attachment 9565
> 
> No glory here. Maybe I should have trained him to fetch ducks.


Shadow in that pic is awesome! 

KW


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

Firemedic said:


> This is a pic of the wife and her dog, both on their first wild bird hunt. She broke this dog herself. The lack of "enthusiasm" on her part was probably from the 6 mile walk and finding out she can't shoot the woodcock her dog is pointing.....:lol:
> 
> Yea, I know. I still gotta get that gun fitted to her!


Beautiful shot of your pointer. My wife is still leery of the gun thing, but has recently expressed an interest in handling some of our dogs in field trials. I'm more than happy to let her take the reigns so I can kick-back with a cold one and do the critiquing for a change.


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

The photo of the birch growing on that stump reminds me of this photo I took a few weeks back. 

This tree is on a rock island... the roots are literally going across to the main-land.


----------



## Daveldman (Jun 6, 2010)

k9wernet said:


> Shadow in that pic is awesome!
> 
> KW


Didn't even notice that. Sometimes I just have to stop and let him play for a few minutes. We flushed a lot of birds that day, so he deserved it.


----------



## Daveldman (Jun 6, 2010)

side note: how do you guys get full sized images in your posts? I am only able to insert thumbnail sized pics.


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Daveldman said:


> side note: how do you guys get full sized images in your posts? I am only able to insert thumbnail sized pics.


Photobucket


----------



## Daveldman (Jun 6, 2010)

Firemedic said:


> Photobucket


Ryan- I could have gotten you a match for your set. They had another lodge trunk as well. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

FieldWalker said:


> The photo of the birch growing on that stump reminds me of this photo I took a few weeks back.
> 
> This tree is on a rock island... the roots are literally going across to the main-land.


Where was that taken?


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

Velvet Marbles said:


> If it weren't for NON-Glory shots.....I wouldn't have any pictures at all!!! LOL!!!:lol:
> 
> And I AM the person who is always taking the pictures of the unfortunate mishaps. Someone falls down face first in a mud hole...click...Dog rolls in something super awesome....click, truck gets stuck....click, somebody gets attacked by a not so dead bird...click. Trust me....if anybody does anything dumb....me & my camera will be there!!


I have no idea what you're talking about.










:lol::lol:

Anyone guess who that might be? Hint - see dog looking on in dis-belief.:lol::lol:


----------



## mudbat2128 (Sep 7, 2004)

kek25 said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No clue who it is, but I have seen that move before.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

kek25 said:


> Anyone guess who that might be? Hint - see dog looking on in dis-belief.:lol::lol:


Mike "Tec" C. ?


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

2ESRGR8 said:


> Mike "Tec" C. ?


Yep. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

Pre-Montana days. Good guess, guys. Tec was probably just coming on 2 years old then. The ice looked solid from where we stood. If Mike hadn't gone first that would be me in that photo. Thanks, Mike. :evilsmile


----------



## spotdog14 (Sep 28, 2011)

JBooth said:


> Where was that taken?


Its from Pictured Rocks.


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

mudbat2128 said:


> No clue who it is, but I have seen that move before.


Me too. I am glad that neither partner in crime had a camera the day I was breaking the ice.


----------



## Brian121208 (Dec 4, 2008)

FieldWalker said:


> The photo of the birch growing on that stump reminds me of this photo I took a few weeks back.
> 
> This tree is on a rock island... the roots are literally going across to the main-land.


 I have played on that rock back when I didn't think as much about what ifs. I believe the name is Chapel Rock.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Jekart said:


> Here are a couple of my favorites from last year...


Jekart -- GREAT pics! I shared them with my 4 year old to show that... SEE, big girls like hunting too!

KW


----------



## bluebill (Feb 12, 2005)

Out for a walk a hoping for a woody. No luck but had fun. Got separated from my dog for five minutes felt like an hour.


----------



## Benelli (Nov 8, 2001)

Managed to get out to a new spot w/new pup yesterday. He handled great, bumped a few birds, couple of nice points, but no shots. Enjoyed the scenery! Will be back at it again today


----------

